# Belongings arrived from Uk



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Very thing has turned up bit of damage to some heavy duty plastic boxes but his snapon tool box was fine so he is happy. Only bike and camping chairs inspected so only 200 dollars to pay to maf. 
Now just need to get contents insurance, does anyone know what the average price per month this is here for approx 80k cover?


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

the only thing I can think of that they may want to look at would be my tent... but its brand new and not used (cant get anyone to go camping and climbing in the UK!) so not too worried! 

How long did it take for your stuff to get there from the UK? did you have your own container or a shared one?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

This site offers comparisons between insurance companies to give you some guideline - note regional varations - and the link for coverage - 'the fine print'. Worth spending some time reading. 

If you intend to insure a vehicle as well, some companies also offer a discount on that policy if you have eg contents policy as well


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

It was 42 days but delayed shipping setting off by one week. We shared a container don't need to find others yourself all dealt with by the shipping agents you use but this can delay things as they wait till it is full before letting it leave so don't expect the sail date given to be set in stone. 
From pick up to delivery it was 10 weeks. We packed our own things so not insured for damage just lost items which still come to £900 for £38000 value. 
We also found out that the people they arranged to deal with our goods to be received this end wasn't very well informed I.e needed tail lift truck for heavy items we had. 
Also found out they change ships at Singapore so loaded and unloaded twice.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

thats good to know.. I may have to plan it so I am not over for toooo long without my things! I am not shipping that much over and will be getting most things I need when im over there but its good to have an idea of how long!
Thanks!


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

If you can buy it and bring it over it will be cheaper for most thing than buying here even with shipping and insurance ontop.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

well I have found a good site where I can get most of the things I need when I get over, I am shipping over my mattress and couch and a few boxes but I will get most other things from the site which seems to be really great prices! also spotted the desk I want to set my computer up on when I get there! its worth a look :

NZ's Pioneering Online Furniture Shop with Lowest Prices


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Krazyspence said:


> well I have found a good site where I can get most of the things I need when I get over, I am shipping over my mattress and couch and a few boxes but I will get most other things from the site which seems to be really great prices! also spotted the desk I want to set my computer up on when I get there! its worth a look :
> 
> NZ's Pioneering Online Furniture Shop with Lowest Prices


I'd go with walshdon. 
Bring as much as you can. 
Prices here are expensive for furniture and household goods. Some items are just a rip off like for example bedding. We always wait till stuff on offer to buy anything like that here if we need it. Briscoes is a good store for this and they always have offers on. Just replaced our microwave and managed to get a Breville stainless steel inside and out oven reduced from $500 to $200 
You may have found a site where goods are in your price range but doesn't mean the quality will be good. We've found a lot of the goods are nowhere near as well made as in the UK.

On the shipping front we had our own 40ft container and it took 12 weeks door to door and did get offloaded onto another ship half way round - maybe Singapore not sure.
The process pain free. Only a couple of earthenware kitchen items found broken in the packaging that was worthless so no point claiming for on insurance.
Customs didn't bother looking at anything. MAF highlighted 25-30 packages they wanted to check off our shipping inventory - cost $440!!!
The whole container delivered to our chosen address and all we had to do was put the items MAF wanted to inspect to one side unopened.
MAF came the next day and just wanted a tent washed as they found a few grass seeds.
Shipping company picked up the tent, washed it and returned it - cost $70.

One other bit of advice...... In hindsight I would have sold my plasma/LCD tv's back in the UK and replaced them here.
The built in Freeview doesn't work and seems unable to be retuned and we do experience some issues with intermittent sound - seems to be a regular issue from reading the forums on the subject.
TV's are a really good buy here. Can get a 50" LCD 3D TV for $1200 and normal HD ones similar size for $400 on offer with the guarantee that if anything goes wrong it is covered.


----------



## emmagordon7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello 
We are looking at the shipping of some of our belongings too.
Could I ask how much you paid for sending the 40ft container to NZ?


----------



## emmagordon7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello 
We are looking at the shipping of some of our belongings too.
Could I ask how much you paid for sending the 40ft container to NZ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Cost was £5517 door to door for our own 40ft container and they did all the packing - took them 3 days and we filled it.
You may also want to take out insurance cover. The removals company will offer this but you can find cheaper on line from a specialist. It's worked out as a % of the value if goods.
Luckily my new employer covered us in full for free yay!!!
Also make sure you insure for total loss - doesn't happen too often but it could. Remember the Rena!!!
On top of this you will have to pay any customs or Maf inspection fees this end before the container delivered to chosen address.


----------



## maximoo11 (Aug 30, 2012)

escapedtonz said:
 

> Hi,
> Cost was £5517 door to door for our own 40ft container and they did all the packing - took them 3 days and we filled it.
> You may also want to take out insurance cover. The removals company will offer this but you can find cheaper on line from a specialist. It's worked out as a % of the value if goods.
> Luckily my new employer covered us in full for free yay!!!
> ...


Hi...my partner has had a job offer yesterday for wellington,salary was less than we thought but still modest and relocation fee of $5000 which was alot less than anticipated....so for visas,flights and shipping container does anyone think we should ask for more or do u think it will cover it?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

maximoo11 said:


> Hi...my partner has had a job offer yesterday for wellington,salary was less than we thought but still modest and relocation fee of $5000 which was alot less than anticipated....so for visas,flights and shipping container does anyone think we should ask for more or do u think it will cover it?


Cool.
Wellington is a great city.
Salaries all over NZ are a lot less than UK unfortunately and there doesn't seem to be any capital city weighting even though the cost of living is the same or maybe slightly more expensive than uk.
$5000 for relocation isn't good - equivalent £2500.
You'll spend that or most of that on flights for two adults economy. Visa costs all depend on the type you are applying for and if you use a consultant or DIY. We went for family Residency visas for 3 of us using a consultant and with a 13 month fight with an NZ medical assessor which cost over £4k but luckily it's all in dribs n drabs over the time it took to secure them. Not one big hit.
There's other things to consider on the way & when you arrive - shipping insurance which is extra, vehicle shipping which is extra, customs/maf inspection charges on the container which is extra, hire car when you land, property rent or hotel/motel.....
We received $15000 as a relocation which didn't cover our costs but to us it was extra as we had got the visas, booked shipping, flights etc before I looked for a job.
I would ask for more.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## maximoo11 (Aug 30, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Cool.
> Wellington is a great city.
> Salaries all over NZ are a lot less than UK unfortunately and there doesn't seem to be any capital city weighting even though the cost of living is the same or maybe slightly more expensive than uk.
> $5000 for relocation isn't good - equivalent £2500.
> ...


Thanks very much for your info and reply....must apologise as i got my figure wrong its $10000 i must of just been thinking approx £5000....i still dont think this is enough going off what u have said....my partner is negotiating sunday evening so fingers x they may increase It or even his salary package....lots to think about and weigh up but hoping to make the right decision for our family......am i right thinking u pay 33% tax in a salary over 75k ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
There are a few different levels of tax starting at 10.5% up to the max of 33%. You only pay the higher tax on earnings above $28500 or thereabouts. 
There is a good website for info like this with a salary calculator www.movetonz.org then click on 'calculate your salary' in Guides and Tools down the left hand side. 
Enter your salary figure and it will show you how you will be taxed and your take home pay. 
It isn't bang on accurate (my take home pay $200 less for the fortnight) but it's a very good guide for working out how much cash you will have for bills and living


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

We also received about $15,000 NZ to move from New York and found it paid for the household goods to be shipped and the planes tickets for the 2 of us. In addition I would recommend being able to have enough money on hand to pay all your living expenses for a month. You have to apply for an IRD card (tax card) before you can get paid, it takes 1 to 2 weeks. Anyone in the Rotorua area? We have been here a month.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

A great sharing of relevent and up to date information.

Thanks


----------

